# M5A99FX PRO R.20 vs ASUS SABRETOOTH 990FX R2.0



## m0nt3 (Apr 7, 2014)

ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 vs ASUS Sabretooth 990FX R2.0

Hopefully some owners can chime in with their opinions. I am not really seeing a $50 dollar difference. I only really want to clock to about 4.5Ghz and both support the FX 9590 so that shouldn't be a problem with the motherboard. But there could be something I am missing, if so let me know your thoughts. I have narrowed it down to these two boards due to fan header location, due to my Corsair H60 in push/pull config. 

Edit: Additional $20 rebate on the M5A990FX PRO R2.0


----------



## suraswami (Apr 7, 2014)

I believe the sabertooth has 8+2 digi VRM, the 99FX Pro only has 6+2 and not sure if its digi or analog.  sabertooth has better rated components and has 5 yr warranty.  If OCing is your primary goal then go with sabertooth.

BTW what happened to your 8320?  did you test it?


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Haven't had a chance to yet.  My friend with a motherboard has been busy.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Due to all the feedback, I went ahead and selected the Sabrtrooth R2.0. Hopefully this one doesn't die on me.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 7, 2014)

lol, I was the only one gave you feedback?

If you want extreme OC then CHV is the best.  If you produce your own electricity then you can go more than 4.5 Ghz ha ha.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 7, 2014)

No i'm not extreme OCing. But I got it for $160 two day shipped (still got my $30 off due to the amazon card, since I sent the ECS back)


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Board arrived today. Installed with provided HSF while waiting on my cougar fans to arrive (shipping from USPS) Navigated around the BIOS abit (sorry miss the old boards) and all was fine. Will be doing a fresh install of Winders 8 when i get home. After reorganizing all my cables for the new board.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Luck.  Post some pics of your build.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## suraswami (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice.

Did u get the 8350 or 8320?


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 10, 2014)

8320, didn't feel the 8350 was worth the extra $50, since they will both typically overclock the same given my cooling solution.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 12, 2014)

Getting this board figured out now. have my 8320 at 4.5Ghz Prime stable so far at 1.275V in BIOS with LLC at ultra high (75%). temps ranging from 47-51C at CPU and around 63-64C socket. Corsair H60 two Cougar 120mm in push/pull.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice! low volts too.

Can you also do the S3 test (put the computer to Sleep for few hrs and wake it up), atleast few times.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 12, 2014)

I am familiar with the power states, but no it hangs, although I haven't tried since the BIOS update..


----------



## suraswami (Apr 12, 2014)

if S3 wake up is not functioning properly then OC is not stable (even if it passes hours of prime).  When you do a cold start or restart the board applies all settings properly (even OC), but when comes back from S3 I guess the board acts different.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sleep is working, however Enabling CNQ and C1E I loose my overclock. Disabling C1E and my over clock returns, but CNQ seems to do nothing.


----------

